# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  was sind eure TV Highliths?

## schiene

Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich unterschiedlich.Was werdet ihr euch für Filme,Sendungen  in diesem Monat noch anschauen???Was sind eure privaten TV Tips???

mein 1.Tip

25.03.2009 Kabel 1 um 20:15 *"Gangs of New York"*
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gangs_of_New_York

----------


## Daniel Sun

Krupp - eine deutsche Familie

----------

http://www.sf.tv/sendungen/aeschbacher/index.php



http://www.sf.tv/sendungen/giacobbomueller/sendung.php
hier bitte mal drauf klicken und dann auf
*Liebe deutsche Steuerhinterzieher*
den Clip. Ist auf Hochdeutsch. 

 ::

----------


## schiene

> http://www.sf.tv/sendungen/aeschbacher/index.php
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sf.tv/sendungen/giacobbomueller/sendung.php
> hier bitte mal drauf klicken und dann auf
> *Liebe deutsche Steuerhinterzieher*
> den Clip. Ist auf Hochdeutsch.


hehehehe,hab gestern gerade meine Steuererkärung machen lassen.Allerdings kommt am Ende nicht soviel heraus das es sich lohnen würde deswegen in die Schweiz zu ziehen.

----------


## schiene

ein zwar etwas älterer Film,aber irgendwie fand ich ihn damals nicht schlecht.

Das Vierte am 26.03.2009 um 20:15
*Emeny Mine-Geliebter Feind*

http://www.kinopolis.de/filminfo/e/enemymine.html

----------


## Didi-K

> ein zwar etwas älterer Film,aber irgendwie fand ich ihn damals nicht schlecht.
> 
> Das Vierte am 26.03.2009 um 20:15
> *Emeny Mine-Geliebter Feind*
> 
> http://www.kinopolis.de/filminfo/e/enemymine.html


Den hatte ich vor längerer Zeit mal gesehen und fand ihn größtenteils sehr beeindruckend.

Habe mir gestern abend bei VOX "Die Liga der außergewöhnlichen Gentlemen" mit Sean Connery angesehen.

----------


## schiene

*Pro7am 25.4.2009 um 22:15  "Saw"*
Der beste Film der Saw Triologie.Aber Vorsicht,ist nix für all zu schwache Nerven   ::

----------


## schiene

*DSF am 06.06.09 um 23:00 "UFC Unleashed "*

ein best of von verschiedenen Ultimat Fights
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultimat...g_Championship

----------


## schiene

*Papillon* 

*ARTE,Heute am 28.6.09 um 20:15*

schon mehrmals gesehen aber immer wieder gerne  ::  

Papillon 
"Reihe: Themenabend: Steve McQueen - Der coole Einzelgänger" 
 Der unschuldig wegen Mordes verurteilte Henry Charrière wird zu lebenslänglicher Zwangsarbeit auf die berüchtigte "Teufelsinsel" in Französisch-Guayana, verbannt. Auf der Überfahrt freundet sich Charrière - den seine Mitgefangenen "Papillon" nennen, weil er auf der Brust ein Schmetterlings-Tattoo trägt - mit dem Geldfälscher Dega an. Auf der "Teufelsinsel" herrschen unmenschliche Zustände: Bei tropischer Hitze und unzureichender Ernährung, gequält von Fieber und exotischen Krankheiten, werden die Häftlinge im Dschungel zur Arbeit gezwungen. Papillons sinnt von Anfang an auf Flucht. Endlich gelingt es ihm, zusammen mit seinem Freund Deag und dem homosexuellen Häftling Maturette, nach Kolumbien zu entkommen. Schon bei der Ankunft fallen die Gefährten einer Militärpatrouille in die Hände. Der verwundete Papillon kann sich zwar zunächst in ein Eingeborenendorf retten, aber auch dort ist er vor den Häschern nicht sicher...

Heroisierende, aufwendig gestaltete Verfilmung des autobiografischen Romans von Henri Charrière. Härte und Sentimentalität verbinden sich zu einem großen Unterhaltungsspektakel, das die humanistische Botschaft der Vorlage unter effektvollen Bildern und teuren Dekorationen begräbt (Lex. des Internat. Films).  
Papillon - Abenteuerfilm, USA,F 1973  Sonntag, 28.06.2009 

Beginn: 20:15 Uhr Ende: 22:40 Uhr Länge: 145 min. 

Darsteller: Steve McQueen (Papillon), Dustin Hoffman (Dega), Robert Deman (Maturette), Ratna Assan (Zoraima), Victor Jory (Indianerhäuptling), Don Gordon (Julot), Anthony Zerbe (Toussaint)  
Produktion: Butterfly/Corona/General  
Regie: Franklin J. Schaffner  
Autor: Dalton Trumbo, Lorenzo Semple jr.  
Musik: Jerry Goldsmith  
Kamera: Fred J. Koenekamp  
FSK: D: 16 
Kategorie: Spielfilm, Spielfilm-Abenteuer  
Land: USA,F

----------


## walter

K 1 Kampfsport. Immer Donnerstag auf Eurosport.

----------


## schiene

*The Green Mile* 

Donnerstag 19.11.09 VOX um 20:15

The Green Mile 

 Der Todestrakt des Cold Mountain Gefängnisses zur Zeit der Großen Depression: Während die Wärter an die Gerechtigkeit der Todesstrafe glauben, warten drei Häftlinge schicksalsergeben auf ihre Hinrichtung auf dem elektrischen Stuhl. Als der gutmütige Hüne John Coffey wegen des angeblichen Mordes an zwei Mädchen überstellt wird, kommt es im Todestrakt jedoch zu Geschehnissen, die die Wärter an ihrer Tätigkeit zweifeln lassen und das Leben aller verändern... (tvtv66) 
Bild:  Archiv mp  
The Green Mile - Drama, USA 1999  Donnerstag, 19.11.2009 

Beginn: 20:15 Uhr Ende: 23:50 Uhr Länge: 215 min. 

Darsteller: Tom Hanks (Paul Edgecomb), David Morse (Brutus "Brutal Howell"), Bonnie Hunt (Jan Edgecomb), Michael Clarke Duncan (John Coffey), James Cromwell (Warden Hal Moores), Doug Hutchison (Percy Wetmore), Michael Jeter (Eduard "Del" Delacroix)  
Regie: Frank Darabont  
Autor: Frank Darabont  
Musik: Thomas Newman  
Kamera: David Tattersall  
FSK: D: 12 
Kategorie: Spielfilm, Spielfilm-Drama  
Land: USA

----------


## walter

Das ist ein guter Film. Nur hat dieser leider mit der Realität nichts zu tun. 

In ihren Filmen möchte die USA sich gerne als Hort der Demokratie präsentieren. Das Gute ist im amerikanischen Bürger verankert. Hier wird geschickt ein Bild in der Öffentlichkeit erzeugt, damit man als amerikanischer Präsident nach China reisen kann um die Rechte der Tibetaner einzufordern. Die Chinesen, überhaupt nicht dumm, haben das Spiel schon längst durchschaut. In Zeiten der Kritik werden in den USA-abhängigen Sendern, wie N24,  immer wieder die Greueltaten der Nazis aufs internationale Tablett serviert, damit keiner vergisst wer die bösen Buben wirklich waren. 

Weltkarte in den die Todeskarte besteht

Wo wurde hingerichtet

----------


## Enrico

Ein sehr guter Film und einer der ganz wenigen Bücher die von Stephen King verfilmt wurden. Weis nicht wie oft ich den schon gesehen habe, aber lohnt sich immer wieder.   ::

----------


## schiene

wie jedes Jahr läuft bei mir am 31.12. 3sat
Heute werden folgende Konzerte geschaut:

07:45  Fleetwood Mac: Live in Boston  

08:45  Tom Petty: One 30th Anniversary Concert  
09:45  Ringo Starr & The Roundheads: Live at Soundstage  
14:00  Status Quo: Pictures - Live at Montreux  
15:00  Queen & Paul Rodgers: Let the Cosmos Rock - Live in Ukraine  
 16:00  Eric Clapton & Steve Winwood: Live from Madison Square Garden  
sollte es mir um diese Zeit noch gut gehen dann   ::  

03:55  Oasis: Standing on the Edge of Noise

----------


## Lage

Phoenix 13.15 Uhr Foodhunter in Thailand und Laos. Danach in Vietnam.

Guten Rutsch an alle

Lage

----------


## schiene

*Am 06.03.2010 auf Pro7 um 20:15, Der letzte König von Schottland* 

Handlung:
Nachdem er sein Examen abgelegt hat, beschließt der junge schottische Mediziner Nicholas Garrigan 1971, seinem konservativen Elternhaus zu entkommen und in das erste Land zu reisen, auf das er auf seinem Globus deutet. So verschlägt es ihn nach Uganda, wo er zunächst versucht, als Missionsarzt der Landbevölkerung zu helfen. Bei einem Verkehrsunfall trifft er zufällig auf Idi Amin, den er verarztet. Dieser ernennt ihn daraufhin zu seinem Leibarzt. Anfangs von der charismatischen Persönlichkeit Amins eingenommen, wird er zu einem seiner engsten Vertrauten. Er wird Teil der herrschenden Clique um Amin, die ihre Macht in exzessiven Partys und einem unglaublichen Luxus feiert, und verliert dabei immer mehr den Kontakt zur Realität in Uganda. So verteidigt er Amin zunächst vehement gegen Vorwürfe ausländischer Kritiker.

Garrigan ignoriert die Verbrechen Amins zunächst. Erst nachdem der Gesundheitsminister hingerichtet wird, weil er aufgrund eines irrtümlichen Hinweises von ihm für einen Verräter gehalten wird, erkennt der Arzt den wahren Charakter Amins und seiner Herrschaft. Garrigan versucht das Land zu verlassen, wird aber von Amin daran gehindert. Bei einem Einbruch wird ihm der Pass gestohlen und gegen einen fingierten ugandischen Pass ausgetauscht. Er wendet sich an die britische Botschaft, die ihm jedoch die Unterstützung bei der Ausreise verweigert. Die Botschaft bietet ihm aber eine Vereinbarung an, bei der Garrigan Amin töten soll. Er weigert sich jedoch zunächst, dem zu entsprechen.

Garrigan verliebt sich in eine der Ehefrauen des Diktators, die infolge der Affäre schwanger wird. Die Frau versucht das Kind abzutreiben, wird dabei aber entdeckt und auf Befehl Amins grausam getötet. Garrigan versucht nun doch, den Diktator zu vergiften, indem er seine Kopfschmerzpillen austauscht. Bevor Amin die Pillen nehmen kann, werden beide zu der Flugzeugentführung von Entebbe gerufen. Hier werden durch den misstrauischen Sicherheitschef Amins die vergifteten Pillen entdeckt. Garrigan soll nun auf Befehl Amins hin zu Tode gefoltert werden. Man sticht ihm zwei Haken durch die Haut an der Brust und hängt ihn daran auf. Mit Hilfe eines ugandischen Arztes, der möchte, dass Garrigan der Welt die Wahrheit über Amin mitteilt, gelingt ihm jedoch zusammen mit den nicht-jüdischen Geiseln – die von den Palästinensern freigelassen wurden – die Flucht.

----------


## schiene

*Arte am 15.8.2010 ab10:15*
*Elvis non stop bis 02:30*
Programm:
http://www.tvtv.de/tvtv/index.vm?gro...e&epgView=list

----------


## schiene

Ich habe mir gestern auf Sat1 "Die Säulen der Erde"angeschaut,nachdem ich vor längerer Zeit mal das Buch angefangen aber nie fertig gelesen habe.War einfach zu lang  ::  
Mir hat der 1.Teil sehr gut gefallen und werde,wenn es die Zeit erlaubt mir auch die folgenden anschauen.
Wer den 1.Teil verpasst hat kann ihn sich hier anschauen
http://www.sat1.de/die-saeulen-der-e...events_35593//

----------


## wein4tler

Habe das Buch erschienen 1990, von Ken Follett, gelesen. Ein historischer Roman, der im mittelalterlichen England des 12. Jahrhunderts spielt. Im Jahr 1135 stirbt der damalige englische König Heinrich I. im Alter von 67 Jahren und hinterlässt, da sein einziger ehelicher Sohn bei einem Schiffsunglück umgekommen ist, nur eine Reihe unehelicher Söhne und seine Tochter Matilda, die seine Nachfolge antreten soll. Der Neffe des verstorbenen Königs, Stephan, macht ihr jedoch den Thron streitig. Seine Krönung zum neuen König von England und seine Nichtanerkennung durch Matilda führt von einem Thronfolge-Krieg zu einem zwanzig Jahre dauernden Bürgerkrieg.
Die Folgen dieses Bürgerkrieges wirken sich auf das Leben der Romanfiguren aus, darunter Prior Philip, Bauherr einer Kathedrale, Tom Builder, sein Baumeister nebst Familie, und die Adligen Aliena, Richard und William, die der Leser über fast 50 Jahre begleitet.
Vor dem geschichtlichen Hintergrund des mittelalterlichen Englands steht der Bau einer Kathedrale im südenglischen fiktiven Ort Kingsbridge im Mittelpunkt des in sechs Bücher unterteilten Romans.

*Erster Teil des Filmes:*

(Zeit:1135–1136)
Auf der Suche nach Arbeit ziehen der Steinmetz Tom Builder, seine Frau Agnes und die Kinder Martha (7) und Alfred (14) hungernd durchs Land. Als Agnes mitten im Wald einen Sohn zur Welt bringt, stirbt sie. Tom Builder setzt das Kind aus, weil er es nicht ernähren kann. Ein Priester namens Francis findet den Jungen auf seiner Reise zu seinem Bruder Philip, einem jungen Prior einer Klosterzelle in der Nähe. Philip nimmt den Säugling auf und möchte ihn im Kloster großziehen. Durch die Mönche der Klosterzelle erhält der kleine Junge den Namen Jonathan.

Tom verliebt sich nach dem Tod seiner Frau Agnes in die vogelfreie Ellen, die sie schon einmal auf der Suche nach Arbeit getroffen haben. Sie und ihr Sohn Jack (11) schließen sich ihm an, obwohl es immer wieder zu Spannungen zwischen Alfred und Jack kommt. Wegen der Aussetzung des Säuglings plagt Tom sein Gewissen. Ellen hat aber von Francis unbemerkt die Auffindung durch ihn beobachtet und kann Tom davon überzeugen, den Säugling in der Obhut der Mönche zu belassen. Schweren Herzens, aber glücklich darüber, dass der Junge lebt, ziehen Tom und Ellen mit ihren Kindern weiter und finden in der Nähe auf der Burg des Grafen Bartholomäus von Shiring Arbeit und Unterkunft.

Als Philip durch seinen Bruder Francis von einem geplanten Sturz des neuen Königs Stephan erfährt, beschließt er, seinem Vorgesetzten, vertreten durch den bischöflichen Erzdiakon Waleran Bigod, eine Warnung zukommen zu lassen. In Kingsbridge, der Mutterpriorei der Klosterzelle Philips, wird er auf der Rückreise für die Nachfolge des verstorbenen Priors nominiert und – mit der Unterstützung Walerans – gewählt. Im Gegenzug muss Philip ihn anschließend bei der Bischofswahl unterstützen. Nach seiner Wahl zum neuen Prior von Kingsbridge zieht Philip mit dem kleinen Jonathan in das Kloster nach Kingsbridge, um dort sein Amt anzutreten.

Waleran gibt die von Philip erhaltene Information über die geplante Verschwörung an die Gutsherrenfamilie Hamleigh weiter, die seit der geplatzten Hochzeit ihres Sohnes William mit Aliena von Shiring (15), der Tochter eines Verschwörers, mit diesem verfeindet ist. Daraufhin erobern die Hamleighs die Burg des Grafen Bartholomäus von Shiring und nehmen ihn gefangen.

Tom, Ellen und ihre Kinder, die dort kurz zuvor Arbeit gefunden und Aliena kennengelernt hatten, sind nun erneut arbeitslos. Sie ziehen weiter zum Kloster nach Kingsbridge, wo Tom seinen ausgesetzten Sohn, Jonathan, erkennt. Er gibt sich den Mönchen aber nicht als Vater des kleinen Jungen zu erkennen. Nach einem von Jack in Eigeninitiative gelegten Brand und dem damit verbundenen Einsturz der maroden Klosterkirche beauftragt Philip im Zuge seiner Klosterreformen Tom mit dem Abriss der alten Kirche und dem Bau einer neuen Kathedrale.

Als Philips Gegenspieler im Kloster, Bruder Remigius, herausfindet, dass Tom und Ellen unehelich zusammenleben, muss Ellen Tom verlassen, was ihr nicht schwerfällt wegen Alfreds gefährlicher Aggressionen gegenüber ihrem Sohn sowie auf Grund ihrer tiefen Abneigung gegen die Kirche, die in ihren Augen für den Tod von Jacks Vater zwölf Jahre zuvor verantwortlich ist.

*Zweiter Teil des Filmes:*

(Zeit: 1136–1137)
Bischof Waleran und Prior Philip haben sich eine Audienz bei König Stephan verschafft, um ihn zu ersuchen, aus den Ländereien der Grafschaft Shiring und deren Mitteln den Dombau zu finanzieren. Sie argumentieren, dass die Verschwörung nur durch die beiden Kleriker aufgedeckt worden ist. Doch auch die Hamleighs stellen Ansprüche, da sie Bartholomäus als Verschwörer festgesetzt und an den König ausgeliefert haben. Durch sie erfährt Philip auch, dass Walerans Interesse an Shiring allein eigennütziger Natur ist: Er plant, sich eine Burg zu bauen. Daher vereinbart der Prior heimlich mit den Hamleighs, ohne Wissen Walerans, sich mit ihnen die Grafschaft zu teilen, wobei der Priorei Weideland für ihre Schafe und das Recht auf Entnahme von Steinen aus dem Steinbruch sowie Holz aus den Wäldern der Grafschaft Shiring für den Bau der Kathedrale erhält. Diesem Kompromiss stimmt der König zu und überläßt die Grafschaft den Hamleighs. Philip hat sich aber nunmehr Waleran, seinen Bischof, zum Feind gemacht.

Inzwischen mittellos, leben Aliena (17) und Richard (14), die Kinder des gefangenen Bartholomäus von Shiring, allein mit einem letzten verbliebenen Diener auf der Burg. Das ändert sich, als unvermittelt der gedemütigte Lord William von Hamleigh (21) und sein Knecht erscheinen, den Diener töten und vor Richards Augen Aliena vergewaltigen. Die Geschwister fliehen und schlagen sich zum Königssitz nach Winchester durch, um die Freilassung ihres Vaters zu erreichen. Da der König sich aber derzeit dort nicht aufhält, versuchen die Kinder, wenigstens ihren Vater im Verlies zu sehen. Durch die finanzielle Hilfe einer Wollhändlerin und die Bestechung der Wache treffen die Geschwister ihren sterbenden Vater im Verlies. Er nimmt ihnen den Eid ab, nicht zu ruhen, bevor wieder Richard der rechtmäßige Graf von Shiring ist. Aliena gelobt, ihren Bruder dabei zu unterstützen.
Auf der Suche nach Arbeit erleiden sie viele Rückschläge, bevor Aliena durch den An- und Verkauf von Wolle, unterstützt von Prior Philip, der ebenfalls mit Wolle handelt, langsam zu Wohlstand kommt. Die Geschwister ziehen schließlich nach Kingsbridge.
Der Dombau in Kingsbridge wird vor Schwierigkeiten gestellt, als die Hamleighs den Steinhauern der Priorei den zugesicherten Zutritt zum Steinbruch mit Waffengewalt verweigern. Durch eine friedliche Demonstration mit allen Mönchen, denen etwas anzutun die Bewaffneten nicht wagen, gelingt es Philip jedoch, den Steinbruch zurückzuerobern.
Waleran und die Hamleighs verbünden sich nun gegen Philip. Sie wollen erwirken, dass der Dombau in Shiring statt in Kingsbridge fortgesetzt wird. Dazu planen sie, dem König die desolate Situation auf der Baustelle vorzuführen. Doch Philip wird gewarnt, sodass er die Bewohner der umgebenden Dörfer gegen Vergebung ihrer Sünden zur Mitarbeit an der Kirche aufruft, mit der Folge, dass sich König Stephan bei seiner Ankunft das ansehnliche Bild einer Großbaustelle bietet. Der Dombau wird schließlich nicht verlegt.
Auch Ellen kehrt zu Tom zurück. Alfred und Jack, inzwischen älter, hassen sich zwar immer noch, halten sich jedoch mehr zurück als früher. Außerdem verliebt sich Jack in Aliena.

(Zeit: 1140–1142)
Graf Percy von Shirings wird durch seine intrigante Frau durch einen Aderlaß zu Tode gebracht. Neben seinem Sohn William (24) erhebt auch Richard von Kingsbridge (17), inzwischen von Aliena finanzierter Ritter in König Stephans Diensten, Ansprüche auf die Grafschaft, doch William kann sich beim König durchsetzen. Er regiert sein Lehen mit Grausamkeit und Willkür. Der geltungssüchtige Fürst versucht sich durch Mord, Vergewaltigung und Brandschatzung Respekt zu verschaffen.
Kingsbridge hat sich inzwischen zu einer Stadt entwickelt. Auf der Großbaustelle bringt ein Wochenmarkt dem Kloster zusätzliche Einkünfte, der jedoch Williams Markt in Shiring Konkurrenz macht. Daher nimmt er, von Waleran dazu ermutigt, den Steinbruch der Priorei als Vergeltungsmaßnahme mit Waffengewalt in Besitz.
Als Philip in dieser Angelegenheit den König anruft, wird dieser von Mathildes Rebellen angegriffen, bevor er sich Philips annehmen kann. Die darauf folgende Schlacht gewinnen die Rebellen, der König gerät in Gefangenschaft, aber sowohl Richard als auch William entkommen; letzterer läuft zu Mathilde über. Die neue Herrscherin entscheidet den Streit zwischen dem Lord und Philip, indem sie William den Steinbruch zuspricht, der Priorei jedoch immerhin das Marktrecht gewährt.
Jack (17) und Aliena (22) werden Freunde, als sie ihr gemeinsames Interesse an der Natur und an der Literatur entdecken. Langsam entwickelt sich daraus mehr, und bei einem ihrer Treffen haucht Jack Aliena sogar einen flüchtigen Kuss auf die Lippen.

----------


## schiene

jedes Jahr laufenja auf 3sat am 31.1.non stop Musikkonzerte.Ab und wann sind da auch ganz gute interessante Sachen bei.
Heute 09:00 Rolling Stones von der Nord Amerika Tournee 1972 "Exil on Main Street"
         14:45 Eric Clapton "Crossroads"
         20:00 Rolling Stones"Live at the Max"
         22:15 Phil Collins "going back"
         04:00 Oasis"Electric Proms"

----------


## Willi Wacker

Schieeeeneeee .....

so was muss du ein paar Tage vorher sagen ....man oh man   ::

----------


## schiene

TV Tip für diese Nacht:Tele5um 01:15
* Muay Thai Chayia - Der Körper ist die ultimative Waffe* 
In einem kleinen Dorf wachsen zwei Jungen als enge Freunde auf. Sie werden gemeinsam in der Kampfkunst Muay Thai Chaiya unterrichtet und träumen davon, in Bangkok Karriere als Profikämpfer zu machen. Während einer von beiden dieses Ziel erreicht, wird der andere kriminell und nimmt an illegalen Fights teil. Dann stehen sie sich eines Tages als Feinde gegenüber...

"In der Tradition von 'Ong-bak' sind spektakuläre Fights zu bestaunen, doch mehr als dort wird hier Wert auf Charakterentwicklung und authentische Milieuzeichnung gelegt." (Video.de) Bild:  Archiv mp  
Muay Thai Chayia - Der Körper ist die ultimative Waffe - THA 2007  Dienstag, 22.03.2011 

Beginn: 01:15 Uhr Ende: 03:25 Uhr Länge: 130 min. 

Darsteller: Akara Amarttayakul (Piak), Sonthaya Chitmanee (Sa-maw), Don Ferguson (Diamond Sullivan), Saengthong Gate-Uthong (Whan), Prawit Kittichantheera (Kraengseuk), Thawatchai Phanpakdee (Phao), Phreeta Kongpetch (Sriprai)  
Produktion: Five Star Production Co. Ltd.  
Regie: Kongkiat Khomsiri  
Autor: Kongkiat Khomsiri  
Orginaltitel: Chayia 
Kategorie: Spielfilm, Spielfilm-Action  
Land: THA

----------


## Robert

> TV Tip für diese Nacht:Tele5um 01:15
> Beginn: 01:15 Uhr Ende: 03:25 Uhr Länge: 130 min.


Nehme ich mal auf, drückt die Daumen, daß 8GB dafür reichen  ::

----------


## chauat

Gibt es für 901 MB bei usenext   ::  , werde ich mir heute Abend mal ansehen.    ::

----------


## Robert

> Gibt es für 901 MB bei usenext   , werde ich mir heute Abend mal ansehen.


Mag sein, aber mein Receiver kann das halt  ::

----------


## schiene

Ich fand den Film gut.War mal wieder ne gelungene Abwechslung zu den anderen üblichen Actionfilmen!!

----------


## schiene

Heute am03.04.2011 auf Pro7 um22:40
*Smokin' aces* 
für mich ein absoluter Actionkracher welchen man zumindest 1x gesehen haben muss!!!
Vermutlich ist er bissel geschnitten.
Inhalt:
Smokin' aces 
 Buddy "Aces" Israel kennt alle Tricks: Als professioneller Falschspieler, Kartenmagier und Kleinmafioso in Las Vegas ist er vom Fach. Nun hat er gegen seinen Boss Primo Sparazza ausgesagt und wird im Zeugenschutzprogramm von den FBI-Agenten Carruthers und Messner bewacht. Doch der wütende Sparazza hat eine ganze Armee Killer losgeschickt, die ihm Israels Herz bringen sollen ... (tvtv66) Bild:  Archiv mp  
Smokin' aces - Spielfilm / Actionkomödie, GB,F,USA 2006  Sonntag, 03.04.2011 
Beginn: 22:40 Uhr Ende: 00:40 Uhr Länge: 120 min. 
Darsteller: Ryan Reynolds (Richard Messner), Ray Liotta (Donald Carruthers), Joseph Ruskin (Primo Sparazza), Alex Rocco (Serna), Wayne Newton (Himself), Jeremy Piven (Buddy Israel), Ben Affleck (Jack Dupree)  
Produktion: Studio Canal  
Regie: Joe Carnahan  
Autor: Joe Carnahan  
Musik: Clint Mansell  
Kamera: Mauro Fiore  
FSK: D: 16 
Kategorie: Spielfilm-Comedy, Spielfilm, Spielfilm-Action  
Land: GB,F,USA

----------


## Willi Wacker

..schön scheisse dieser Film
ohne wirkliche Handlung, irreal und blutrünstig.

Das gucken die jungen Amis 
und veranstalten dann im Irak oder in Afghanistan 
ähnliches...

nee, ohne Niveau
wäre ich mal lieber in Bett gegangen

----------


## schiene

> ..schön scheisse dieser Film
> ohne wirkliche Handlung, irreal und blutrünstig.


Ist ja auch ne Comicverfilmung und hat mit der Realität nix zu tun.

----------


## Enrico

Der Film ist garnicht mal so schlecht, aber ein Film den man nicht nur einmal sehen kann. Ich zum Beispiel liebe solche Filme und habe ihn aufgenommen, um ihn noch 1-2mal zu sehen. Aber das erste mal machte mich neugierig (sonst hätte ich ihn nicht aufgenommen).

----------


## schiene

@Willi,bitte nicht schauen!!!!ist nix für dich  ::  

Ein Actionfilm(wenn auch sehr,sehr übertrieben)der keine lange Weile aufkommen lässt.
am 22.04.2011 um23:05 und die Wiederholung um 02:30 auf Pro 7
*Shoot 'Em Up*

Inhalt:
Ich bin eine Super-Nanny. Und ich bin gefährlich." Erst spielt Exagent Smith (Clive Owen, "The International") Geburtshelfer bei einer Unbekannten, dann stirbt die von Killern gejagte Frau im Kugelhagel. Smith bringt das Neugeborene zur Hure Donna (Monica Bellucci). Doch Fiesling Hertz (Paul Giamatti) und seine Schergen haben es auf das Baby abgesehen. Nun sind Smith und seine abgefahrenen Mordkünste gefragt... 
"Ich wollte zwischen den einzelnen Actionszenen so wenig Zeit wie möglich verstreichen lassen", sagt Regisseur Davis. Tatsächlich jagt eine furios choreografierte Ballerorgie die nächste. Die Logik ist zwar so löchrig wie die durchsiebten Schurken. Dafür punktet das comichafte "Hard Boiled"-Werk mit Ironie. Am besten genießt man das zynische Macho-Spektakel mit Kumpeln und einer Kiste Pils.

----------


## schiene

*Walk the Line(Biografisches Drama über US-Sänger Johnny Cash.) 
*
Am 24.04.2011 um 20:15 Uhr auf RTL 2
hab ich zwar auf DVD,aber den kann man sich immer anschauen.Stimmts @Willi??

Auch als er Mitte der 50er zum Countrystar aufsteigt, bleibt Cash (Joaquin Phoenix) ein Getriebener. Sein Vater gibt ihm die Schuld am Tod seines Bruders, er genügt den Erwartungen seiner Frau nicht, und Konzertreisen mit Elvis & Co. erweisen sich dank Suff, Drogen und der Weiber als zermürbende Ochsentour. Immerhin begegnet er dabei der großen Liebe seines Lebens: June Carter (Oscar für Reese Witherspoon)... 

O: Walk the Line, USA 2005; R: James Mangold D: Joaquin Phoenix (Johnny Cash); Reese Witherspoon (June Carter); Ginnifer Goodwin (Vivian Cash); Tyler Hilton (Elvis Presley); Wayne Payne (Jerry Lee Lewis); Jonathan Rice (Roy Orbison) FSK: 6

----------


## schiene

Heute 23:25 auf Pro 7
*Sin City*
Wie immer Geschmackssache aber für mich einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten!!

Im Recut werden aus drei Storys plus Rahmenhandlung nun vier Storys, allerdings einzeln erzählt und sieben Nettominuten länger: Ein pensionsreifer Cop (Bruce Willis) jagt einen Vergewaltiger, ein Killer (Mickey Rourke) will den Tod einer Hure rächen, ein Privatdetektiv (Clive Owen) kommt einem korrupten Polizisten in die Quere, und ein Beau (Josh Hartnett) zeigt seine böse Seite... 
Doch die Plots sind gar nicht so wichtig, hier geht's um das Wie: Robert Rodriguez ("Machete") schickt sein Starensemble durch einen hyperrealen, fast expressionistischen Film noir in einer gottlosen Stadt mit düsteren Bars und verregneten Straßen. Der Dreh zur Fortsetzung ("A Dame to Kill For", Skript: Miller) könnte wohl noch dieses Jahr beginnen, sagt Rodriguez, und dann sogar in 3D!
> 01.50 | 118/145 Min. | 8-378-471 
O: Sin City, USA 2005; R: Frank Miller; Robert Rodriguez; Quentin Tarantino D: Bruce Willis (John Hartigan); Mickey Rourke (Marv); Jessica Alba (Nancy Callahan); Clive Owen (Dwight); Alexis Bledel (Becky); Elijah Wood (Kevin); Brittany Murphy (Shellie); Benicio Del Toro (Jack Rafferty); Michael Madsen (Bob); Nick Stahl (Yellow Bastard); Rosario Dawson (Gail); Devon Aoki (Miho); Michael Clarke Duncan (Manute); Frank Miller (Priester); Jaime King (Goldie); Josh Hartnett (Verkäufer); Carla Gugino (Lucille); Marley Shelton (Verkäuferin) FSK: 18

----------


## TeigerWutz

Derzeit schau ich mir recht gerne die einz. episoden der serie _life_ an.

 

 ::  seh' gerade: TV highlights.
Na gut, ich stream mir das, also ist's fuer mich wie TV  

nix fuer ungut  ::  
TW

----------


## schiene

*Die Säulen der Erde* 
heute Teil 2 auf Sat1 um 20:15 Uhr

Ich habe schon vor 2 Jahren mir den 4teiler angeschaut  und fand ihn sehr sehenswert.
Werde  mir auf jeden Fall alle 4 Teile aufnehmen und nochmals anschauen.
Die nächsten Teile immer Mittwochs um 20:15 auf Sat1

----------


## wein4tler

Lief auch in Österreich und habe ich mir angesehen. Bin schon gespannt auf den neuen Film "Die Tore der Welt " von Ken Follet.

----------

